# Segatank V2 RBA



## Lushen (13/7/15)

Howdy everyone

An out there request, but I am going to try.
Research tells me that the Segatank v2 RBA will work on an Atlantis or Atlantis V2.

I cannot find this anywhere locally, or even on Slowtech.

Does anybody have stock or will somebody be brining it in?

Thanks for your time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (27/9/15)

I was looking for the exact same thing not to long ago and remembered last time I ordered from vapeowave they had it in stock. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lushen (27/9/15)

Thanks &Ediskrad

I did order it from them a few months ago.


----------



## Ediskrad (27/9/15)

Awesome, I'm thinking about getting it for my Atlantis, how's the performance?


----------



## Lushen (28/9/15)

I also got it for my Atlantis, but I have never used it.
Ever since I got the Goblin mini, I only use that and my subtanks.

Will make some time next week to try it out.


----------



## Ediskrad (28/9/15)

Would be much appreciated, I've seen people on YouTube drill holes for better wicking. Thing I fear most are dryhits  Looking at getting an RTA next so the sega tank will be practice to see if I like the whole process.


----------



## Lushen (28/9/15)

My segatank RBA already has holes, like the one in the pic above. So there will be no need to drilling.

You cannot compare building on this rba to any rta.
The deck is extremely small and you will have to be quite precise with wicking. A good RTA will be much more forgiving.
If you get building wrong on this deck, you will be put off building totally. Rather just get an RTA and try building on that, or even the Subtank RBA. It has a much bigger deck to build on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ediskrad (28/9/15)

I see. I use to have a Subtank RBA used it a few times, hated the constriction of the airflows I felt even with both airflow holes wide open. Built on it a few times, was ahyt.

I see, looked at a lot of reviews for the billow v2. Looks decent, but yeah let me know once it's done. Thanks a lot bro


----------



## MorneW (29/9/15)

I use them in my Atlantis V1 and V2. Better flavour most definitely. Airflow more restricted than stock 0.5 coils and not much space. Wicking not difficult at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

